# Chicken Kitchen?



## r0dxx (Dec 13, 2005)

Does anyone know about this place?

http://www.chickenkitchen.com/

They just opened one around the corner from my campus, and I was thinking about heading over maybe 1-2x a week for a quick bite between classes. It seems weird to me that a health orientated place does not list the nutrition facts? I mean I count everything very pricisely so I would like to know how much  calories all their stuff is. 

Anyone on here eat there? What do u think the best thing to order is? 

Do places like this just cook the chicken dry, or do they add fats?


----------



## r0dxx (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay, first of all, not all restaurants ar required to post their nutritional data. ..not yet anyway.
Secondly, the fact that you had to ask makes me a bit concerned. Isn't it your responsibility to monitor what goes into your body?

Why would you even ask?


----------

